# Accuphase, Opening a discussion



## davidki (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope this is the right place to post this.... if not let me know.
Back in the early 70's I was reading about a new set of equipment made by Kensonic Accuphase and so I started to research them.... I finally ended up pushing the buy button on a T101 Tuner, C200 Integrated amp and the P250 Power amp. Back then, I'd listen to a lot of records and just loved the sound ... back then folks would compare them to Macintosh equipment. Today, Accuphase is still around and has quite the following around the world... Like most others life moves on and you seem to get involved with so many other things... AV receivers started to come out and it seemed like the "Audiophile" turned in to more Home Theater with surround sound. 

My listening space changed through the years... we gave our 600+ Vinyl records to our daughter (who calls me often to tell me how good Analog recordings sound, there is just that depth of warmth you don't find it todays digital Hypeed world. 

We actually have a recording studio (for the last 30+ years) where I listen to most of the music when I want to just listen I put on the tunes and kick back.... so, Our in home listening space has changed and the Accuphase has been a nice backdrop in the room. In the studio I am using Bryston 4b amps with Passive studio monitors. The Studio is professionally designed and built. 

I am seriously thinking of finding a buyer for our Accuphase components, I am looking at buyers in the USA just to minimize the hassle of shipments. I've looked at the current market and I know, they are not cheap.... and I am not looking to just "Dump them" ****, I've had them for 50 years ....but for the right buyer I believe your getting a piece of history... given the serial numbers I contacted the distributor and they are just said "Those Units are over 50 years old" I smiled. Not a scratch on them and well taken care of... I'll post some photos and start with that. I thought that there may be some folks that appreciate clean vintage product at a fair price. I would sell all 3 pcs as a set, I will not break them up, I'm sure you can appreciate that. 

I look forward to hear from folks that my be interested. Serial Numbers are available on request. We are in the Lebanon Tennessee area.....


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

The best place to sell used audio components is audiogon.com they even have a used gear price guide online. Ads are not terribly expensive. I've used Audiogon for perhaps 12 transactions over the years and have never had a bad experience with payment or receiving exactly what I paid for. Some Audiogon "people" are dealers, but most are individuals selling components they no longer use or need. This is a site well known by audiophiles and collectors who are into specific brands or models and it is the first place they would go if they were looking for Accuphase or other higher-end audio components. The used gear pricing guide is likely to be very helpful and you can also check to see if anybody else is selling similar models and what their prices are.


----------



## davidki (Mar 12, 2012)

Da Wiz said:


> The best place to sell used audio components is audiogon.com they even have a used gear price guide online. Ads are not terribly expensive. I've used Audiogon for perhaps 12 transactions over the years and have never had a bad experience with payment or receiving exactly what I paid for. Some Audiogon "people" are dealers, but most are individuals selling components they no longer use or need. This is a site well known by audiophiles and collectors who are into specific brands or models and it is the first place they would go if they were looking for Accuphase or other higher-end audio components. The used gear pricing guide is likely to be very helpful and you can also check to see if anybody else is selling similar models and what their prices are.


Thanks for the link and the information, I posted it here because I thought folks might find the units interesting...as for pricing, it's no doubt subjective....but I know that It has been in my home(s) over the years and well taken care of... I'll take a look at the site.. then again we just might pass it on to the family if we don't find an interested buyer  In the mean time, I just might take the time to use them once again.... and, enjoy the units.


----------

